# transmutations cool down



## Lucid (31. Dezember 2010)

ja... gestern konnte ich noch alle 4 stunden echtgold transmutieren, elemente umändern ging ohne cd genauso wie die blauen juwe steinchen. jetzt logg ich ein und seh : cd noch 10 stunden... wtf?

haben die da heute morgen drann geschraubt? find ich doch schon etwas.... bescheiden


----------



## gloob (31. Dezember 2010)

spielst du auf p-server?^^ich hatte da schon immer cd drauf,glaube so 20stunden^^^blaue steine haben nach wie vor keinen cd bei mir


----------



## Mertroll (31. Dezember 2010)

Lucid schrieb:


> ja... gestern konnte ich noch alle 4 stunden echtgold transmutieren, elemente umändern ging ohne cd genauso wie die blauen juwe steinchen. jetzt logg ich ein und seh : cd noch 10 stunden... wtf?
> 
> haben die da heute morgen drann geschraubt? find ich doch schon etwas.... bescheiden



Die Meisten Alchi cd´s werden immer um 0:00 Uhr zurückgestzt


----------



## Lucid (1. Januar 2011)

nein ich spiele nicht auf einem pserver, sondern zahle seit mehreren jahren fleissig meine 12 euro per monat.

es ist einfach so. ich konnte vorgestern 2 echtgold transmutieren bei etwa 4 stunden cool down
gestern logg ich ein und dann steht da 10 stunden cd. also auch nix mit 0 uhr zurücksetzen.

hmm naja dann werd ich wohl damit leben müssen


----------



## PadoBaelgun (1. Januar 2011)

Mertroll hat Recht.

Sämtliche großen Alchi-Transmutationen ( Echtgold transen , Pyrium transen und lebende Elemente) haben ein Cooldown. Dieser wird täglich um 0:00 Uhr zurückgesetzt.

Solltest du also um 23:58 Uhr etwas transmutieren, so kannst du bereits 2 Minuten später erneut transmutieren. Dann hast du jedoch knapp ~24h cd.

Alle blauen Juwesteine haben keinen Cooldown und können jederzeit transmutiert werden.

LG und frohes Neues  PadoBaelgun


----------



## Lucid (1. Januar 2011)

und dennoch konnte ich an einem tag mit 4 stunden cd echtgold transmutieren
und NEIN es war nicht nach 24 uhr. 
ich habe abends bis 22 uhr ~ gespielt und am nächsten morgen gegen 11 uhr aufgestanden und eingeloggt.
und da warens noch 10 stunden cd O.o
genauso wie ich vorher munter flockig 15 elemente in andere 15 elemente umwandeln konnte ohne cd - nun nicht mehr


naja seh schon. führt zu nix^^ trotzdem danke für die erklärungsversuche....

kann geclosed werden


----------



## PadoBaelgun (1. Januar 2011)

Nunja , dann scheint das vll ein Fehler gewesen zu sein. Mein Alchi war am zweiten Tag 525 und seit dem hat es sich bei mir genau so verhalten , wie ich es oben beschrieben hab.
Jedenfalls ist es nicht von Blizzard erwünscht das du ständig transmutieren kannst ;P

Lg PadoBaelgun


----------



## Hoschie78 (5. Januar 2011)

Lucid lass dir nichts erzählen...hast Recht!
War bei mir auch so...genaue Stunden-Angaben weiß ich nicht mehr aber das erste mal als ich Lebende Elemente transmutiert habe war glaub ich ein CD von 4 Stunden drauf.......bei der nächsten Nutzung waren es schon 8 Stunden, dann 12 Stunden und mittlerweile ist es "Standard-mäßig" bei den 24 Stunden......ist wohl irgendein Bug....kp.


----------



## Dexis (10. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es nur äußerst besch....eiden, dass die CDs der Berufe nicht einheitlich sind.
Auf der einen Seite gibt es den 0 Uhr-Reset bei dem man einmal am Tag die Fähigkeit benutzt, mit dem Vorteil dass man völlig unabhängig von der Zeit seinen CD benutzen kann.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die auf eine bestimmte Stundenanzahl bemessene Abklingzeit (meistens 20 Stunden), bei der man dann ein Zeitfenster von lediglich 4 Stunden hat um im Rythmus zu bleiben. Einziger Vorteil ist hier für die Vielspieler, die den CD wirklich minutengenau nutzen und so eine Fähigkeit mehr pro Woche haben.
Ich finde die sollten wenn dann auch alles einheitlich machen.


----------



## Xergart (12. Januar 2011)

nabend, also ich denke es ist so, werde es bei meinem 2. alchi nochmal genau beobachten, weils mir beim 1. egal war:

wenn man einen transmute kann, ist nachdem ersten gebrauch der cd bei 2 bzw. 4 stunden (ka mehr). nach dem nächsten gebrauch auf 8 und/oder 12. das spielchen geht solange hoch bis ihr "genug" transmutes davon gemacht habt bis ihr den 24h cd aka der 0:00 resett erreicht habt.


----------



## Orgoron (12. Januar 2011)

Xergart schrieb:


> nabend, also ich denke es ist so, werde es bei meinem 2. alchi nochmal genau beobachten, weils mir beim 1. egal war:



Ahh da haben wir also die Lösung des Rätsels ^^


----------



## DoggX (24. Januar 2011)

Hi@all,

ich konnte dieses Phänomen (mehrmaliges Transmutieren mit geringem CD) nicht beobachten. Ich bin dabei meinen zweiten Alchi hochzuskillen und habe heute Nacht (kurz nach 12 Uhr) Skill 485 erreicht (also das Level um "Transmutieren: Lebende Elemente" zu erlernen). Habe dann auch gleich den CD genutzt & kurz darauf war im Berufsbuch auch der Vermerk mit dem CD. Jetzt habe ich nochmal eben nachgeschaut (hätte ja sein können, dass ich den nochmal nutzen hätte können), aber der CD besteht noch weiterhin und läuft nach 12 Uhr Nachts aus. Bin Tränke Spezi (vielleicht könnte es auch an der Spezialisierung liegen).


----------



## Kyrador (24. Januar 2011)

@DoggX:

Der Transmutations-CD wird um Mitternacht zurückgesetzt. Wenn du also erst kurz nach Mitternacht den Skill 485 erreicht hast und danach den CD genutzt hast, ist der für heute weg. Du kannst also erst morgen wieder transmutieren.


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. Januar 2011)

Scheint ja so zu sein, als ob die CD´s von Server zu Server unterschiedlich sind^^.
Ich kann immer nach 24 Stunden den nächsten Transmute machen....
"Alchimistische Forschung Nordends" hat 3 Tage CD.
Wenn ich z.B. um 17:00 Uhr nen Ametrin mache kann ich den nächsten einen Tag später um 17:00 erstellen.
Gleiches bei Elementar- und Metallttransmutationen.


So long

Ford


----------



## Kyrador (24. Januar 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Scheint ja so zu sein, als ob die CD´s von Server zu Server unterschiedlich sind^^.



Das hängt ja auch von der Zeitzone ab, zu der der Server gehört. Englischen Server laufen nach Greenwich Zeit, die deutschen nach mitteleuropäischer Zeit. Fakt ist, dass der Transmutations-CD um Mitternacht abläuft.



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ich kann immer nach 24 Stunden den nächsten Transmute machen....



Dann führst du deine Transmutation entweder immer direkt nach Mitternacht durch oder du spielst auf nem Privat-Server.



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> "Alchimistische Forschung Nordends" hat 3 Tage CD.



Um die Forschung geht es aber gar nicht, sondern um den Transmutations-CD.



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. um 17:00 Uhr nen Ametrin mache kann ich den nächsten einen Tag später um 17:00 erstellen.
> Gleiches bei Elementar- und Metallttransmutationen.



Siehe oben.


----------



## Kalaida (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

die These mit dem "wachsenden CD" habe ich auch schon beobachtet.
Zu Anfang konnte ich ebenfalls mehrfach Flüchtiges Leben transmutieren, wobei der CD mit der Zeit größer wurde.


Erklärung geben es genüge:
- Bug
- Blizzard wollte es ursprünglich so, hats dann aber doch wieder rausgenommen.
- Es war noch ziemlich früh nach Releas und Blizz war noch nicht mit allen Einstellungen fertig


Fakt ist: Der Reset alle 24 Stunden um Punkt 0 Uhr ist von Blizzard so gewollt. Bei allen, dies vorher anders hatten: freut euch darüber, behaltet es als schöne Erinnerung und lebt damit, dass es nun so ist^^


----------



## squirrel (24. Januar 2011)

ich denke blizz will nicht, daß manche spieler (wie früher) immer zur bestimmten zeit sich eingelogt haben und den trans-cd verbraucht haben.

der trans-cd ist willkürlich derzeit. mal kann man nach 2std. wieder loslegen, mal erst nach 24 std. der wechsel ist willkürlich und denke von blizz so angedacht.
und das er um 0.00 uhr resetet wird, kann ich nicht bestätigen. vorgestern echtgold erstellt .. und hatte 24 std. cd. als ich gestern einloggte, waren immer noch 3std restzeit drauf.


----------



## Kyrador (24. Januar 2011)

squirrel schrieb:


> ich denke blizz will nicht, daß manche spieler (wie früher) immer zur bestimmten zeit sich eingelogt haben und den trans-cd verbraucht haben.
> 
> der trans-cd ist willkürlich derzeit. mal kann man nach 2std. wieder loslegen, mal erst nach 24 std. der wechsel ist willkürlich und denke von blizz so angedacht.
> und das er um 0.00 uhr resetet wird, kann ich nicht bestätigen. vorgestern echtgold erstellt .. und hatte 24 std. cd. als ich gestern einloggte, waren immer noch 3std restzeit drauf.



Er ist NICHT willkürlich. Wenn der CD bei dir fehlerhaft ist, schreib ein Ticket, damit Blizzard den Fehler mitgeteilt bekommt und ihn beheben kann.
Ich transmutiere seit Cata-Release jeden Tag und bisher wurde der CD immer, egal wann ich die Transmutation durchgeführt habe, um Mitternacht resettet.


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das hängt ja auch von der Zeitzone ab, zu der der Server gehört. Englischen Server laufen nach Greenwich Zeit, die deutschen nach mitteleuropäischer Zeit. Fakt ist, dass der Transmutations-CD um Mitternacht abläuft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit die Forschung hab ich auch nur so mit eingebracht. Und, nein meine CD´s werden nicht um 0:00 Uhr resetet, sonder halt wie beschrieben nach 24 Stunden. Ich erstelle um 17:00 einen Transmute, logg mich um sagen wir 18:00 aus und am nächsten Tag um 6:30 (also 12,5 Stunden später ein) und die Transmutes haben noch einen Cooldown von 11,5 Std. (bis 17:00 Uhr also). Es ist ja nicht so das ich nicht lesen kann. Die Zeit wird ja angezeigt.


So long


Ford


Edit sagt noch: Nein ich spiele auf *keinem* P-Server

Tante Edith kommt noch mal reingeschneit und meint zerknirscht...: Ok CD für Transmutationen resettet doch um 0:00 Uhrhab gestern nachmittag nen Transmute gemacht und konnte heute morgen den nächsten machen...


----------

